

Ask HN: We Need a Bug Tracking Software Recommendation - Scott_MacGregor

We have decided to implement an in-house bug tracking application on our development server <i>(dedicated RHEL5.3 64-bit box with 4 virtual machines via XEN)</i> and have narrowed the list to three possible candidates. This will run on the host OS not in virtual.<p>We are using Eclipse/Zend Studio with Subversion as our IDE.<p>Does anyone have any experience/comments/recommendations regarding any of these. We would appreciate both positive and negative points.<p>Our short list is:<p><pre><code>  1. JIRA

  2. TRAC

  3. BugZilla</code></pre>
======
Kliment
I quite enjoy trac as it plays nicely with SVN and is fairly simple to set up
(and free). I'd start with that and look to other things if it doesn't do what
you want.

------
cgherb911
3\. Simple to use, free, Anyone in your organization can use.

